# my cat quit eating after the move



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

Question... my cat is getting SKINNY. She wieghs about 7 pounds, down from an average 8, but for a tiny cat I feel that that is a lot. She ALWAYS has food available to her, but won't eat it if its been out for more than a day, so I am throwing a lot away. When I give her fresh food, she only eats some, so I started giving her less more frequently, but now she is pretty much just not eating. The only thing I did was cut wet food out of her diet about a month ago (she would starve herself until she got the wet food and then only eat the wet food so I just did away with it all together). At first she would hold out for the wet stuff, but eventually eat the dry food. Since the move a week ago, she has barely eaten anything and is looking skinny in the face and hip area. I haven't really changed her diet much, just nixed the wet food about a month ago (or slightly more). We moved about a week ago and she is scaring me. Her activity level is still high (she is very active), but I am concerned. 
Suggestions?
Comments?
I did have a roommate before, but she always shut herself in her room, so she didn't interact with the cat much and I am home pretty often now, so she gets a lot of attention (and trust me, she LOVES attention)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

She could be stressed from the move... but a week without eating much isn't good. Going from 8 to 7 lbs that fast is pretty serious, that's about 12.5 percent of her body weight. (It's like a 200 lb man losing 25lbs in that same time span.)

I would make a vet appointment ASAP and in the meantime I think you should try to entice her with really tasty foods you wouldn't give out on a normal basis. I mean anything (as long is it isn't going to harm her of course), try some tuna fish or lunchmeat.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Dittoes on the vet visit. That much weight loss in such a short time could create serious health problems in a cat. Even if the lack of appetite is just from stress. But then there could be a health problem causing that, too. Hope it works out well.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Vets have high calorie food for those that aren't eating as much, that is usually what my vet suggests. For whatever reason you decided to cut out the wet, I think it is wise to give it back to her, my vet always stresses that they should be eating something even if it is tuna or people food just to get some nutrition in in them. When my cat was sick I could only entice her with Tuna water. 

Stress can take away a cats appetite, I have been there and it is scary, a trip to the vet is definitely in order. In the mean time, try the wet food again.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

All the above. But why not wet food? Let her have it if that's what she'll eat. But certainly get her to a vet immediately. It's possible she's just being stubborn but not eating for more than a few days could mean there's a serious health problem and you have to rule that out first.


----------

